# What a CSR has to say about their job



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a CSR job review from indeed.com. Not clear why he typed Community Success Rep instead of Customer Service Rep, which is what this really is. I am curious what Farlance's opinion of this review would be. In summary: Uber looks as poorly managed from the inside as it looks from a "partner's" perspective.

*TITLE: Mind-Numbing Work, poor managers, no work-life balance*

Job: Remote Community Success rep (Current Employee), Remote - June 28, 2014

Pros: work from home job, pays more than most work from home jobs, no phone work

Cons: 12-hour shifts are way to common, poor managers, no work-life balance

I feel that as far as the remote customer service team goes, those in leadership positions are flying by the seat of their pants. Ask two managers the same thing and you are likely to get two different answers. No consistency with scheduling or flexibility. Your experience with scheduling will depend on your manager. Some want you to be available when they say, regardless of your other obligations, while other managers have respect for work-life balance. In addition, there are way too many 12-hour shifts scheduled. This is unacceptable to me. 12-hour shifts should be reserved for those who volunteer and should be rewarded appropriately. If no-one steps up then figure something else out. Scheduling 12-hour shifts shows no regard to the employee.

For the remote customer service position, we were trained for two weeks, which is sufficient. However, after that you are pretty much left to the wolves. They say you are free to ask questions, but everyone is literally ghost once you end training. They have a chat system that is for the birds! During training it seems great. However, you will ask a question once you are on "the floor" and will get crickets. You will ping a manager for help and get crickets! Then when you look up, the manager has logged out of the chat system. Really?!! So then your only resort is to email a manager and their response is that email is not a good way to get help. How the heck am I supposed to get help when a manager is not around to chat or they ignore my chats?? I understand that not all managers are available 24-7 but the ones that are need to respond. And I shouldn't be chastised for seeking other resources. I'm not sure what I expected, the team leads (most of them, not all) seem rather robotic and boring. Seems like they may not like their jobs, this would explain no one going out of their way to help.

If you've been working low-paying jobs then you may put up with these issues, but this is really only a decent salary and I've made more than double what they in a previous career. But I can see how this might seem fantastic to those who have only made a minimum wage salary. My suggestion is to do Uber if you need to, but move on to greener pastures when it's time. -


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> This is a CSR job review from indeed.com. Not clear why he typed Community Success Rep instead of Customer Service Rep, which is what this really is. I am curious what Farlance's opinion of this review would be. In summary: Uber looks as poorly managed from the inside as it looks from a "partner's" perspective.
> 
> *TITLE: Mind-Numbing Work, poor managers, no work-life balance*
> 
> ...


What a great post!! You are right...Uber looks fuc*ed up on the inside as well.


----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

CSRing for well over a decade and a half, has left me yearning for the great outdoors, UBER style. 
But the jury is still out. It sure is no walk in the park.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

> ..I can see how this might seem fantastic to those who have only made a minimum wage salary. My suggestion is to do Uber if you need to, but move on to greener pastures when it's time. -


Good advice for drivers as well.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I think the CSR should have more fun with his job ... saying 100% is really 80% is just for starters. 

I would try convincing people they didn't drive when they did ... their Christmas hours only count in February ... they gave only 5 rides when they did 20 ... day is night etc. 

It seems uber let's the csr put out any bs they want so have fun with it and drive people nuts!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> This is a CSR job review from indeed.com. Not clear why he typed Community Success Rep instead of Customer Service Rep, which is what this really is. I am curious what Farlance's opinion of this review would be. In summary: Uber looks as poorly managed from the inside as it looks from a "partner's" perspective.
> 
> *TITLE: Mind-Numbing Work, poor managers, no work-life balance*
> 
> ...


Looks like what's good for the goose is good for the gander!
It seems that the CSR's go through with mangers exactly the same thing we Drivers go through with the CSR's!
Incredible, just incredible! This post simply states the obvious .. don't trust anything that comes from support cuz they themselves don't even know, which is what I have been saying all along!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

He forgot to mention Uber wants a 4 year degree and pays $15.00 per hour.

Welcome to the post depression rebounding economy.


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure if true , i hear CSR need respond 50 ticket in 5 minute


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Not sure if true , i hear CSR need respond 50 ticket in 5 minute


Where did you "hear" that?


----------

